# Arnie, 9-10 month old Jack Russell Terrier needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Arnie is a small framed/ petite smooth-haired Jack Russell. He is about 9-10 months old and full of energy and play. He is beautifully proportioned like a miniature Parson's Jack Russell and has a sweet, sweet face. His character is bursting forth and yet just maturing.

Wonderful Jack Russell with a blank past having been found stray in Wales, but with a multi-coloured future as he is trained and taken in hand to sculpture the Fab. Jack that he is destined to become. He is ready to jump into the arms of his beloveds.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Arnie JRT tri colour smooth haired Horley Kens Surrey.

If you are interested in rehoming please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue London Hampshire Surrey Berkshire Kent Hertfordshire and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of our dogs available - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yippeeeeee - Arnie found his forever home! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Yay   great news!


----------

